# Two good things happen to my work today



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

So on my new job, after 3 days...

I actually was 'promoted' to a task and was going to actually take an 'exams' for it so that they make sure I could actually do the job and would in future assign me to that!

My colleagues even actually had to make way for me to make me practice them!

I spent most of the time at work practicing it and it really helps passing the time fast!

Also, one of my colleague actually commented that I was pretty hardworking!!

Omg omg, it was like a dream!


----------



## shylady (Oct 20, 2008)

thats good glad to see things are working out:banana


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh ya btw, I passed the first task they gave me after three days so they assigned me another task.

Lol, I think it sounded like they changed my duties but nah, I would still be doing the first one..they just gave me more.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Excellent!*


----------

